# Mystery Lens



## montresor (Aug 12, 2006)

Just picked up a nice little Canon FTbQL at a thrift store for $15, seems to work fine, though it needs new foam, which is to be expected. Upon examination, I found the 28mm wide-angle lens to be -- get this -- "J. C. Penney Multi-Coated Optics." It also says "Lens made in Japan." It looks like a real lens, and all -- f2.8. Does anyone know who made the seemingly high-end lenses that were marketed under J. C. Penney's name?


----------



## markc (Aug 12, 2006)

Yeah, both JC Penny and Sears had branded lenses. Ricoh made some of the Sears ones, and bodies too. The Penny one might be Soligor or the like.


----------



## Kevin D Burns (Aug 13, 2006)

I love the older lenses from department stores, JC penny, sears.
I have a friend who bought a macro 4 and CPL both 52mm from Sears back in the early 80's and never used them. I use them all the time. That was a great find to me plus they where brand new never used!!


----------

